# I want to be self employed in dubai



## Ray & Karen (Aug 15, 2011)

Please can anyone help, my wife and I want to move to Dubai as my daughter, Grand Daughter and son inlaw have now relocated to Dubai. I would like to open a small business maybe just employing one other doing Genaral Building. As you all know if you want anything done around the house it's not like being in England you have a lot of stress stress from the locals let alone the promises. BUT here is the question how do I get the visa, my son inlaw said he can get me a three month visa but we don't think I can work on that visa PLEASE any advise would really be appreciated.
Many Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Search for virtuazone or RAK Freezone, there are long threads about options for setting up a freezone company. If you have a freezone company you can get visa's for the company


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Ray & Karen said:


> Please can anyone help, my wife and I want to move to Dubai as my daughter, Grand Daughter and son inlaw have now relocated to Dubai. I would like to open a small business maybe just employing one other doing Genaral Building. As you all know if you want anything done around the house it's not like being in England you have a lot of stress stress from the locals let alone the promises. BUT here is the question how do I get the visa, my son inlaw said he can get me a three month visa but we don't think I can work on that visa PLEASE any advise would really be appreciated.
> Many Thanks


If you have a freezone visa you can only work in the freezones, ie trade with other freezoners, you cannot sell (or do services for) anyone that isn't in a free zone. Buy a local sponsorship, they aren't expensive, that'll ensure you have residency for 3 years and you can go about your trade without a worry. I should also add that having a local sponsor can help you get contracts with his "friends". Wasta, the unofficial currency of the GCC.


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

Hi Ray,

My friend used one stop business on Sheikh zayed road. The guys name is Nizar, I think the first meeting with him is freem, if you google one stop dubai you will find his website. Good luck.


----------

